# TIN - Price and analysis



## frugal.rock (Thursday at 2:07 AM)

Tin, man.
Was a little surprised to see it's been headed uphill for a few months now.
Like cobalt, there a push on for tin to be "greener".

Coupla chart's.


----------



## frugal.rock (Friday at 8:08 PM)

Price of tin, smoking...  
Daily chart.


----------

